# Book suggestion



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

I'm hoping to get my GSD puppy next year and I'm looking to find some breed books. I've done my research before I chose the GSD but I feel you can never have to much knowledge. 
So are there any breed specific books that you can recommend? Or even sport books. Since I'm going to be competing with him as he gets older. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

This is the book I wish I had read before I brought Dante home!!
Purely Positive Training: Companion To Competition
by Sheila Booth
http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTB588

I just gave my copy to a friend, wanted her to have the "well loved by Barb and Dante" copy...need to order me another one!!


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

I've heard of her. But I haven't read any of her books. I'm just getting to know the different trainers out there. 
My book store is gonna love me tomorrow.. Lol. I'm alway sending them on hunts for different dog books.


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a great GSD book i got for xmas but i cant remember the name i'll send you the info when i get home from work!


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

German shepherds for dummies it was right up my alley


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Jeez..they have a dummy book for everything







Lol.


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

So i cant find the book lol. If I do i'll send you a message I think I let my friend borrow so I'll hound her tomorrow.


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Lol. Kay.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Oranges81Jeez..they have a dummy book for everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at the book picked it up and said "hmm this looks like it was made for me"


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Sorry, not specific about German Shepherds. I have read tons of dog books, but my favorite is:

"If a Dog's Prayers were answered Bones Would Rain from the Sky."


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL at the "Dummies" book! I saw that just the other day at the library and was wondering if it is worth checking out to read?!


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

I picked up the dog listener last week. Finally finished it the other day. Wasn't bad. Wasn't great but overall it was a good read. 

I'm actually considering buying the "Dummies" book just for a fun read. Lol.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Susan Clothier's book entitled "If a Dog's Prayers Were answered Bones Would Rain From The sky."

I have read a lot of GSD books, and this one is not strickly about the GSD. But it is the best book about dogs I have ever read.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I looked at the book picked it up and said "hmm this looks like it was made for me" [/quote]


Do not have a book, was just reading the thread. This comment mad me laugh so hard!


----------



## Ahmad7 (Aug 27, 2008)

I just read that GSD for dummies book it was actually really informative. I liked it a lot, Before that I read puppies for dummies that was interesting also. Now I am reading The other end of the leash by Patricia McConnell though not breed specific its pretty good so far. I really think you should get GSD for dummies though.


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

I'm gonna place an order in at my bookstore the GSD for dummies.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I am reading that one right (Bone would rain from the sky) now... I like it


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

I've heard of that. I keep meaning to buy it but I forget whenever I'm in the bookstore. Lol


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I picked up "Bones" at the airport on my last trip. Haven't finished it yet but really like it. 

Still, Sheila Booth's book is the ONE I wish I had had years earlier.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

okay so I caved at the library last week and checked out the "GSD for dummies" and yes it really IS pretty decent lol! 

this week I have checked out "Bones Would Rain From the Sky" and only a couple chapters in but so far loving it. Very well written. I'll post my thoughts when I'm done.


----------

